# Shrink tubing ?



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Has any one used shrink tubing as sleve or covers on fork and handle areas of a slingshot and if so

did it make a difference how does it hold up ?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I use shrink tubing on the arms of many of my wrist braced slings, it dampens the noise of the metal rods, is non reflective for hunting and looks very nice.

Can be used for the forks to, but I use 1/4ID tubing as it is comfortable for my fingers.

Here is a pic of one of my braced slings using shrink tubing:









wll


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been wrapping handles and forks with broken office rubber bands for some extra cushion and grip. Works great, and seems to hold up well.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Wll/Bob 
I could not find the proper size shrink tubing to go over the forks of my luck ring SS, the ones I looked at were ether to small or to big. So I muscled a couple
Of pcs of old true mark tubing over the forks with the help of a 10 " forceps it was not to difficult to do will post images shortly


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Wll/Bob
> I could not find the proper size shrink tubing to go over the forks of my luck ring SS, the ones I looked at were ether to small or to big. So I muscled a couple
> Of pcs of old true mark tubing over the forks with the help of a 10 " forceps it was not to difficult to do will post images shortly


Yes, I have tubing over most of my forks.

An easy way to do it is put two pieces of cord through your tube, and you stretch the tubing apart from the side as you slide the fork through the tube, if that makes sense.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Wll
Yea it does make sense never thought about doing it that way thanks for the tip 
Joe.


----------

